# Dvořák - Op. 10 - Symphony No. 3



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
Orchestra: Berliner Philharmoniker

I've also opened a new poll for my competition in the Movie Corner, if you want to vote: Best Film Score Award - 1994


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Version that made me vote Excellent: Myung-Whun Chung with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
A solidly good version with an excellent 1st movement: Neeme Jarvi with Scottish National Orchestra

I will try the Kubelik posted above soon.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A massively underrated symphony. I've never been mad on the first two and the 4th but the 3rd and 5th are gems. Anguelov, Neumann (esp. analogue) and Jarvi all knock out great 3rds.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Merl said:


> A massively underrated symphony.


Are you saying that there are many persons who don't like (so much) this symphony? 

Let me check the poll.
Yes, there are.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent. I agree with Merl that the third and fifth symphonies are under-rated. I consider it, together with the fifth to be at the same artistic level as his better known symphonies Nos. 6 - 9. 

While I find Kubelik and the Berliners to be excellent in symphonies Nos. 8 & 9, I think they are a bit stiff and heavy handed in the earlier symphonies, which benefit from being played in a somewhat "folksy" pastoral style. I like Anguelov, Rowicki and Suitner in the early symphonies. Kertesz and Neumann also deserve to be heard.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good, my favourites are Istvan Kertesz - Otmar Suitner and Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

the first movement is probably Dvorak's greatest symphonic opener (and that's not just my opinion though I've forgotten which biographer echoes it). Although the slow movmenet drags slightly, it's probably still my favourite Dvorak symphony and a clear "excellent". Although not everywhere the finest, overall I would have to go with Kertesz here. All the early Dvorak symphonies are under-rated although the finale to no. 4 is admittedly somewhat crass.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Very Good , I like the Kertesz and the Suitner recordings best


----------

